# I have the perfect solution girls and guys!!!!



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

......for our cockapoos not getting snowball legs this winter. 

Leg Warmers!!!!! and here is how to make them:

http://sewdoggystyle.blogspot.com/2010/12/upcycled-doggy-leg-warmers.html


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmmm just checking hubby's sock draw ............


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ha fab idea! I am not sure what hubby would say about me cutting up his socks or making Daisy legwarmers!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I bought Phoebe leg warmers from Accessorize, but they came off in the sea!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> I bought Phoebe leg warmers from Accessorize, but they came off in the sea!


They are leg warmers you daft moo not armbands :laugh::laugh:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Ha fab idea! I am not sure what hubby would say about me cutting up his socks or making Daisy legwarmers!


 You wait come the snow and you experience your fist cockapoo snowball legs then you will be making her an assortment of coloured leg warmers 

I'm going to make some- but then you know what Monty is like - Mr Alan Carr:laugh:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcus will never allow it 

Turi x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried olive oil brushed through the coat (just on the leg hair)? I know a few people who work their cockers that swear by it! I ment to try it last year with Izzi but kept forgetting


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab, I love them! Obi will definitely be having a pair 

Never heard of olive oil but I can see the logic...the snow would just slide off..presume you have to use quite a lot? Not sure about the clean up afterwards...olive oil and cream carpets...hmmmmm 

Now I want it to rain and snow so Obi can wear his new coat and leg warmers! Will need to make them in red so they match :laugh:


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

love, love, love it!!! Although I am quite sure Archie, being the young scamp that he is, will watch me diligently sewing his funky new leg warmers together. He'll let me put them on with a bright eye'd smile on his face .... then let rip and shake/chew them to pieces withing 5 minutes 

I am going to try this though and I know exactly which socks I'm going to use too!!! Will try and post pictures when done


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

OMg.... I can bring my fashion style to my doggie! 
I am going to knit Vincent a little coat for Christmas... I could make matching leg warmers!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rufini said:


> OMg.... I can bring my fashion style to my doggie!
> I am going to knit Vincent a little coat for Christmas... I could make matching leg warmers!


you should take commissions!!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> you should take commissions!!!!


Lol hmmm lets see how my knitting goes! My attempt at a cardi for myself is still half finished in my knitting basket!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> Marcus will never allow it
> 
> Turi x


You need to train him


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> You wait come the snow and you experience your fist cockapoo snowball legs then you will be making her an assortment of coloured leg warmers
> 
> I agree with you M & M's mummy we are not going to have Snowball Legs again this year it was awful for our dogs and us trying to defrost them when we got home.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Marcus will never allow it
> 
> Turi x


I'm with you on that one .... Derek will not allow it .... Still trying to get my girl something pink!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Lol hmmm lets see how my knitting goes! My attempt at a cardi for myself is still half finished in my knitting basket!!!


You could convert it into leg warmers! 

I am going to get one of those all in one thingys that Kendal has for her poos and some waterproof booties! Those fellow dog walkers wont know what's hit them when they see Daisy strutting out in the snow!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great idea. I have bandaged the legs with vet wrap in the past and tried taping socks on but the leg warmers will be the way to go this winter.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well if anyone makes their dogs leg warmers then we must all promise to post pictures of them wearing them


----------

